# Can You Say DINOSAUR?



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Here's the Oldest Snowblower I've ever seen. The Owners Don't know anything Particulars about it, as it has been in their shop for decades. It has a Wisconsin Engine, and Probably Weighs 500 to 1,000 Pounds. Talk about a Real Piece of American Made Equipment!


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

Wow! That is quite a piece of history there.

Are you buying it? It would make a great restoration project... for someone with a LOT of time on their hands!


----------



## bwright1818 (Dec 2, 2014)

Wow. Nothing short of awesome!


----------



## Koenig041 (Dec 18, 2013)

I love the beefy industrial look of the machine. I wonder if the thing came with any shrouds/covers for aesthetics or safety. I see all kinds of open gears and sprockets where fingers and loose clothing could cause serious injury. Those were the days.


----------



## Waterlooboy2hp (Nov 29, 2011)

Looks like maybe an early model of the Snowline blower on Pete`s Gilson site, or the Maxim he speaks of in the description. ---- John


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

For the first time I think I get the "save the patina" mentality.
I think it looks cool all rusty and weathered. It just needs to be running and working. not restored.
Thanks for sharing Jack.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

dbert said:


> For the first time I think I get the "save the patina" mentality.
> I think it looks cool all rusty and weathered. It just needs to be running and working. not restored.
> Thanks for sharing Jack.


id go with "fake" patina, just to stop the rust, and preserve that old girl with a whole lotta attention !


----------



## bwright1818 (Dec 2, 2014)

Koenig041 said:


> I love the beefy industrial look of the machine. I wonder if the thing came with any shrouds/covers for aesthetics or safety. I see all kinds of open gears and sprockets where fingers and loose clothing could cause serious injury. Those were the days.


I have a standing theory.....If you think there are more stupid people in the world than there used to be, it may be because of all the government-mandated safety regulations there are. Anti-lock brakes, air bags, lawn mowers that stop when you let go of the handle, chain guards, etc, etc. All this goes against Darwinism, protecting people who are naturally less careful, to live another day. Only a high-functioning human would have been able to use THAT snow machine and survive!!!


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

I have no plans to buy or restore it. I should have put something else in the photo to give it some scale, its a Monster, Bigger than a 32....


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

That does look like a beast! Those chains could be a killer without any guards on them though.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Not a machine that you want to be wearing a scarf around !!

Do they use it or is it just sitting ??


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Last year I sold an old pickup truck that was sitting in my drive for a while.

It ran but had bad gas from sitting, 4 wheel drive, small v-8 it was in decent shape but the body had a nice "patina" of surface rust on it. Around the wheel wells it was through a little.
Not bad for $500 bucks.

















I put in the ad all the particulars about it and I stressed in the ad it had a lot of surface rust. 
I got more then one call telling me that is why they wanted it!:smiley-confused009:
I thought they were kidding till someone sent me a link saying that some purposely rusted there vehicles to get that look then clear coated it.:roll3yes:

I never heard of this before.:blush:

That old blower looks like a perfect candidate for and quick cleaning and then a clear coat. 

Yes, you wouldn't want to slip while using that, even back then I would think there would have been some kind of guard for the chain?
Maybe it is missing from that?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Waterlooboy2hp said:


> Looks like maybe an early model of the Snowline blower on Pete`s Gilson site, or the Maxim he speaks of in the description. ---- John


I found photos of a Maxim : http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...ther-dinosaur-pictures-maxim.html#post1534873


----------

